

Why Startup Hubs Work - Misha_B
http://www.paulgraham.com/hubs.html

======
mwilcox
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3077165>

~~~
Misha_B
Oh, I probably missed that in the flood of submissions about Steve Jobs'
death.

